# any way to unban a switch at this time?



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

i got banned for using cfw. any way to get unbanned? No cheating. No nsp files. just used reinx.


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 21, 2018)

No.

Now please report and close this thread.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> No.
> 
> Now please report and close this thread.


fml

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

how do i do that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Can't i just call nintendo support and pretend i have no idea whats going on?


----------



## Only1chance (Sep 21, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> fml
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You can try, but it wont help. Buy a second one for online, keep this one for hacking.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

Only1chance said:


> You can try, but it wont help. Buy a second one for online, keep this one for hacking.


still gonna try lmao


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 21, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> still gonna try lmao



Not worth it, I tried that long time ago.. and well, I had to sell my banned console xD


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice, thread's been moved to the Edge of the Forum. I hope you have your answer on how to unban your Switch now.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> Nice, thread's been moved to the Edge of the Forum. I hope you have your answer on how to unban your Switch now.


thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



huma_dawii said:


> Not worth it, I tried that long time ago.. and well, I had to sell my banned console xD


did you act like you didnt know?


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 21, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> thanks
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes! From beginning to end.. they genuinely don't have any access to a way to unban a banned console xD (at least that's what they made me believe). I played all the "what's going on card" and well... nothing worked.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

huma_dawii said:


> Yes! From beginning to end.. they genuinely don't have any access to a way to unban a banned console xD (at least that's what they made me believe). I played all the "what's going on card" and well... nothing worked.


did they know you hacked your switch? even if you pretended?


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 21, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> did they know you hacked your switch? even if you pretended?



Yes, they knew about everything, every single app I launched (even tho I always had my "don't send information to Nintendo" option on) they even knew about DevMenu being installed xD


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

You know the best way to not get your Switch banned?
Seriously, if you get another switch, do that before it gets banned, so it won't be


Spoiler



Dont hack it


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

huma_dawii said:


> Yes, they knew about everything, every single app I launched (even tho I always had my "don't send information to Nintendo" option on) they even knew about DevMenu being installed xD


at least i didnt use devmenu

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



huma_dawii said:


> Yes, they knew about everything, every single app I launched (even tho I always had my "don't send information to Nintendo" option on) they even knew about DevMenu being installed xD


app as in like .nro or switch titles?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

Wipe the console and restore it?


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 21, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> at least i didnt use devmenu
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes, everything.


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 21, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Wipe the console and restore it?


The console certificate is literally burned into your Switch; wiping the console will only remove save data and any other installed content.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> The console certificate is literally burned into your Switch; wiping the console will only remove save data and any other installed content.


So no.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

Can this help?
https://gbatemp.net/threads/certnxtractionpack-get-your-switch-cert-from-a-nand-dump.503844/


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 21, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Can this help?
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/certnxtractionpack-get-your-switch-cert-from-a-nand-dump.503844/


Well this extracts console certificates so that's step one out of the way. But how do you plan on using someone else's certificate once you have one?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> Well this extracts console certificates so that's step one out of the way. But how do you plan on using someone else's certificate once you have one?


I'm sorry what?


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 21, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> I'm sorry what?


The fact that you don't even know what you just linked speaks great volumes about your attempts to get unbanned .__.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> The fact that you don't even know what you just linked speaks great volumes about your attempts to get unbanned .__.


*my attempts at getting mega man 11


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 21, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> *my attempts at getting mega man 11


Just use Google, its there...somewhere


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

This has all been a plot to get mega man 11. I busted block man like 10 times.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I was just thinking of editing the cert to get me unbanned.


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 21, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> This has all been a plot to get mega man 11. I busted block man like 10 times.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I was just thinking of editing the cert to get me unbanned.


Cert's encrypted with a 2,048 character key. Cracking that would take millions of years.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> Cert's encrypted with a 2,048 character key. Cracking that would take millions of years.


Damn. no way.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

Can I still download games using this trick?


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 21, 2018)

If you're CDN banned, you cannot do this trick because Nintendo restricted all CDN access to your console's certificate. And you are CDN banned if you see the error code 2137-7403 when you try to update your system firmware.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 21, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> If you're CDN banned, you cannot do this trick because Nintendo restricted all CDN access to your console's certificate. And you are CDN banned if you see the error code 2137-7403 when you try to update your system firmware.


phew im just normal banned then. I got error code 2124-4007


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 21, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> phew im just normal banned then. I got error code 2124-4007


And here I thought Nintendo was CDN banning everyone. You have been spared...for now.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> And here I thought Nintendo was CDN banning everyone. You have been spared...for now.


o fuk now im sp00ked.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What about error 2181-4008?


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> o fuk now im sp00ked.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> What about error 2181-4008?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-error-2181-4008.509418/

Did you at least click through to the Reddit thread?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-error-2181-4008.509418/
> 
> Did you at least click through to the Reddit thread?


yes, whenever i hit update download progress, it gives me an error message. 2181-4008.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and now whenever i boot cfw i get a black screen. the volume buttons work for some reason.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

how bout i just clear my logs and call nintendo? its my last resort, anyway. I never pirated anything or cheated.


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> how bout i just clear my logs and call nintendo? its my last resort, anyway. I never pirated anything or cheated.


Clearing your error logs means nothing if you went online with them since they are stored in their server but you don't have anything to lose by calling Nintendo. Although if you do manage to get yourself unbanned, I'll give you a $1,000


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> Clearing your error logs means nothing if you went online with them since they are stored in their server but you don't have anything to lose by calling Nintendo. Although if you do manage to get yourself unbanned, I'll give you a $1,000


so my errors are stored in their server?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> so my errors are stored in their server?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


How else do you think people get banned for bogus error codes? Its not like Nintendo went to your house, opened up your console, and looked at them -__-


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

also, my switch stays on a black screen after booting cfw.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> also, my switch stays on a black screen after booting cfw.


Nintendo probably sent you a killing virus


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Nintendo probably sent you a killing virus


fuk


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> fuk


I though you had a good anti-virus on your console, like all of us, to prevent such stuff


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I though you had a good anti-virus on your console, like all of us, to prevent such stuff


o fuk i forgot to get protogent on my switch

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i bet they're gonna see all my error codes and think im a huge dick.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> o fuk i forgot to get protogent on my switch
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> i bet they're gonna see all my error codes and think im a huge dick.


yea well, its a bit late now dont you think


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yea well, its a bit late now dont you think


which comment were you quoting lmao


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> which comment were you quoting lmao


first


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> first


oh ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

fuck it im calling them

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> Nintendo probably sent you a killing virus


oh and btw it dosent like brick it, the ui boots, then its just a black screen


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

mabye i should tell them that i modified it but didnt know id get banned.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> mabye i should tell them that i modified it but didnt know id get banned.


Nintendo won't care


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Nintendo won't care


Yea I didn't think so.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Yea I didn't think so.


No matter what you say, they won't unban a Switch


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

ry755 said:


> No matter what you say, they won't unban a Switch


Yea I didn't think so


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

ry755 said:


> No matter what you say, they won't unban a Switch


Won't or can't?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Move thread back to switch exploits?


----------



## Draxzelex (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Won't or can't?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Move thread back to switch exploits?


Only smart, well-thought, and reasonable threads belong in the Switch exploits. This thread is none of those three.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Draxzelex said:


> Only smart, well-thought, and reasonable threads belong in the Switch exploits. This thread is none of those three.


Thank you.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Lmao smash that report button


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

you only get banned if you use hacks for malicious intent. i just wanted to play some fucking emulators.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> you only get banned if you use hacks for malicious intent. i just wanted to play some fucking emulators.


No, you'll get banned for using any kind of homebrew, even if it's not cheats


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

ry755 said:


> No, you'll get banned for using any kind of homebrew, even if it's not cheats


mmmkay


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

i tried calling them and i shit you not, heard laughing in the background.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 22, 2018)

k


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> i tried calling them and i shit you not, heard laughing in the background.


It was me


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> It was me


no


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> no


no u


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> no u


no w


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> no w


u oN


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> u oN


yes u


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> yes u


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


(redacted)


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


>


is that... a...
sim...?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> is that... a...
> sim...?


my joke wont be funny if i explain it... just look up "default dance"


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> my joke wont be funny if i explain it... just look up "default dance"


smh


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> smh


sorry for cancer.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> is that... a...
> sim...?


It's Fortnite


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

ry755 said:


> It's Fortnite


sorry for cancer.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> sorry for cancer.


Yeah I almost died


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Yeah I almost died


almost


----------



## ry755 (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah the default dance killed like half of my brain cells


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

apperantley i found an nsp file in my sd card after updating sdfiles. *i wonder who put that there?*


----------



## snails1221 (Sep 22, 2018)

If you call Nintendo and ask nicely they might unban you :-)


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 22, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> If you call Nintendo and ask nicely they might unban you :-)


tried and i heard laughing in the background lmaoooooooo.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 23, 2018)

is there at least a way to download games while banned?


----------



## ry755 (Sep 23, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> is there at least a way to download games while banned?


If you pirate them, then yeah. I can't tell you how to do that though.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 23, 2018)

ry755 said:


> If you pirate them, then yeah. I can't tell you how to do that though.


any other way? i don't really wanna resort to piracy.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 23, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> any other way? i don't really wanna resort to piracy.


You can use cartridges, but I don't think there's any other way to get them digitally.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 23, 2018)

ry755 said:


> You can use cartridges, but I don't think there's any other way to get them digitally.


ugh fuck cartridges.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 23, 2018)

Can I at least update games?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 23, 2018)

Im no genius but this might help with that 2048 number key. https://github.com/Reisyukaku/CDNX/blob/master/README.md


----------



## ry755 (Sep 23, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Im no genius but this might help with that 2048 number key. https://github.com/Reisyukaku/CDNX/blob/master/README.md


Nope, there's no way to crack it


----------



## Chary (Sep 23, 2018)

Step 1: Buy a new Switch
Step 2: Shove the old one in the trash
Step 3: Put the new one where the old one just was
Step 4: Hit yourself on the head to make you forget that you banned your Switch

Congrats. Ur Switch is unbanned


----------



## Milenko (Sep 23, 2018)

What got you banned in the first place? Don't say piracy...


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2018)

BTW, something I'd like to know about banning switch
Is there someone from Nintendo behind it?
Or is it all automated? I mean, is there someone supervising it?
Or they let it go without checking the banning system?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 23, 2018)

Milenko said:


> What got you banned in the first place? Don't say piracy...


Piracy sucks. I just accidentally went on eshop with reinx

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> BTW, something I'd like to know about banning switch
> Is there someone from Nintendo behind it?
> Or is it all automated? I mean, is there someone supervising it?
> Or they let it go without checking the banning system?


I'm pretty sure they'd just snipe you in the head if they see anything suspicious


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> Step 1: Buy a new Switch
> Step 2: Shove the old one in the trash
> Step 3: Put the new one where the old one just was
> Step 4: Hit yourself on the head to make you forget that you banned your Switch
> ...


Instructions not clear. There's like 20 reggies at my house with joycon switch-blades.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 24, 2018)

Go to nintendo's website using the dns trick. Bam. Eshop.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 24, 2018)

gonna talk to a supervisor xdddddddddddd.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> gonna talk to a supervisor xdddddddddddd.


talk to teh CEO, he's probably the only one who can help you


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> talk to teh CEO, he's probably the only one who can help you


being transferred to a supervisor. he might transfer me to the ceo.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> being transferred to a supervisor. he might transfer me to the ceo.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


oh shit theres like 50 nintendo employees with wii remote knives and joy-con switch-blades out my window.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 24, 2018)

so i called nintendo and spoke to a supervisor (unfortunately, it wasn't reggie) and now they're gonna determine if the ban is real or not.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> so i called nintendo and spoke to a supervisor (unfortunately, it wasn't reggie) and now they're gonna determine if the ban is real or not.


you mean... they said like "We will call you in few days once we decided if we should unban your switch"
Is that it?
do you really believe them?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you mean... they said like "We will call you in few days once we decided if we should unban your switch"
> Is that it?
> do you really believe them?


No. I don't.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 25, 2018)

They just said that to get you off the phone


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 25, 2018)

ry755 said:


> They just said that to get you off the phone


ok


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2018)

ry755 said:


> They just said that to get you off the phone


I need a cup like in your avatar

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ry755 said:


> They just said that to get you off the phone


gratz for your 300th post btw


----------



## ry755 (Sep 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I need a cup like in your avatar


I just found that picture on Google, I was tired of my old avatar



Noctosphere said:


> gratz for your 300th post btw


Haha thanks, too bad posts don't count in the eof


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 29, 2018)

I know the method to un-banning a Switch, unfortunately it costs around 300 USD.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 29, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> I know the method to un-banning a Switch, unfortunately it costs around 300 USD.


Chary already covered that method D:


Chary said:


> Step 1: Buy a new Switch
> Step 2: Shove the old one in the trash
> Step 3: Put the new one where the old one just was
> Step 4: Hit yourself on the head to make you forget that you banned your Switch
> ...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 29, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Chary already covered that method D:


Oh damn.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 29, 2018)

Just tell them the switch was preordered and you just got it. I cannot possibly see how that won't work.


----------

